

Alexis Ohanian at Business of Software 2008 [video] - shankys
http://network.businessofsoftware.org/video/video/show?id=2352433%3AVideo%3A515

======
xiaoma
>The video is currently not available

I hate it when that happens. Is it just blocked in Taiwan or is it down?

------
fallentimes
Man, Muffin gets around.

